# IPB vs Gheenoe



## tw1nny03 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm trying to decide on which boat to get. Im considering the IPB 14' skiff with a coffin box, grab bar, poling platform, and front/rear deck. My other option is a Gheenoe Lowtide 25 with similiar features.

Theres a lot of information on Gheenoes and very little on the IPB 14'.

I fish the Upper Texas coast. Wanting to fish flats and marshes for tailing redfish. Would need a boat that can be poled.

Anyone with experience with the IPB 14'? Trying to see if the IPB is as stable as the gheenoe lt25.

Heres a pic of the IPB 14' with poling platform:


----------



## tw1nny03 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would consider an ankona shadowcast, but I doubt I can get one new or used in my price range.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

call Brad at IPB

get the lowdown on the boat from Brad


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I Love gheenoes.....but IPB 14 with trailer won......


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I would consider an ankona shadowcast, but I doubt I can get one new or used in my price range.


The IPB will do anything that a shadowcast will do, and for the price of $2800 with an Aluminium trailer I would be all over it.


----------



## Rogersar24 (Dec 22, 2010)

> > I would consider an ankona shadowcast, but I doubt I can get one new or used in my price range.
> 
> 
> The IPB will do anything that a shadowcast will do, and for the price of $2800 with an Aluminium trailer I would be all over it.


You think it Will it last as long as a shadow cast?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > I would consider an ankona shadowcast, but I doubt I can get one new or used in my price range.
> >
> >
> > The IPB will do anything that a shadowcast will do, and for the price of $2800 with an Aluminium trailer I would be all over it.
> ...


Yes I do, not much to go wrong there bud!


----------



## Rogersar24 (Dec 22, 2010)

> > > > I would consider an ankona shadowcast, but I doubt I can get one new or used in my price range.
> > >
> > >
> > > The IPB will do anything that a shadowcast will do, and for the price of $2800 with an Aluminium trailer I would be all over it.
> ...


Murphy's law


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > > > I would consider an ankona shadowcast, but I doubt I can get one new or used in my price range.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > The IPB will do anything that a shadowcast will do, and for the price of $2800 with an Aluminium trailer I would be all over it.
> ...


What makes you think a Shadowcast will last for so long after all they have only been around for about 1.5 years, you sound like they are Geenoe or something.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Maybe he's comparing IPB's history to Ankona's history, not model to model. But my buddy is looking into getting one of these IPB 14's. I'd like to check it out in person and see what it's like. Looks like a nice skiff for a hell of a price. If it performs as well as it looks, it's a hell of a bargain.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't believe I'm the first to say it, but I would take a ride in both boats


----------



## tw1nny03 (Aug 13, 2012)

I now might be getting a 1998 pathfinder 17t.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

> I now might be getting a 1998 pathfinder 17t.



SHOT OUT OF LEFT FIELD!!!


----------



## tw1nny03 (Aug 13, 2012)

> > I now might be getting a 1998 pathfinder 17t.
> 
> 
> 
> SHOT OUT OF LEFT FIELD!!!


Yes. Didn't think I could find one in my price range...but I did.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Wet test the pathfinder, and look it over with a microscope. They had a lot of issues.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Wet test the pathfinder, and look it over with a microscope. They had a lot of issues.


 I second this. And if you test it in windy conditions, it will give an all new meaning to a "wet" test !


----------



## h_10 (Jul 10, 2011)

I've never poled an IPB or gheenoe but the 15T has a problem with hull slap. And it's a very wet ride. I didn't think I minded the wet ride until I got a boat that is much drier. Knowing what I know now, I could never go back to a 15T. The 17T has same hull design and probably has same issues. The 15T and 17Ts are entry level skiffs. You will most likely upgrade in a year or two.


----------



## tw1nny03 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've only owned a Gheenoe nmz, and that was a wet ride. I've never been on a lt25 or the ipb14. And there's no way to wet test one before I buy since I live in Houston, tx. 

I like the pathfinder 17t since if feel its the better choice out of the 3 boats. Plus, I can wet test it before I buy it since the boat in near me


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Stringers need to be inspected, as PIB has stated lots of issues with them!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Pathfinder 17T is a great little boat when used for the purpose intended. It runs shallow, gets good performance on 50 or 60 hp, and is laid out well for fishing. On the down side, it handles like an airboat when turning at speed, has little or no directional stability at slow speed, is extremely wet in chop, and needs trim tabs to control porpoising. Any 17T you find today is going to have seen years of use, and there's a good chance of delamination of stringers and deck from hull and possibly transom and hull flex problems. Make sure you inspect for all these issues before buying. Many have been refurbished and are in good shape...you don't want one that is not.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

My personnel opinion is you comparing apple with oranges when comparing a pathfinder with a gheenoe or a ipb 14.If you can buy a pathfinder then you can afford a lot of options.Pathfinders are thousands of dollars for a late 90 year model.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> My personnel opinion is you comparing apple with oranges when comparing a pathfinder with a gheenoe or a ipb 14.If you can buy a pathfinder then you can afford a lot of options.Pathfinders are thousands of dollars for a late 90 year model.


Hey Creak Freak what does your boat float in "? Loaded?


----------



## Rogersar24 (Dec 22, 2010)

> > > > I would consider an ankona shadowcast, but I doubt I can get one new or used in my price range.
> > >
> > >
> > > The IPB will do anything that a shadowcast will do, and for the price of $2800 with an Aluminium trailer I would be all over it.
> ...


Yes, plenty to go wrong.  Which would be a problem to recommend an untested and tried skiff to someone.  That what Murphy said, everything and anything can go wrong.  Too new to say they're the titanic of boats.  Without reviews or input from anyone, we know the price point, which is great; however, what was sacrificed to achieve this?
Could be the best, could be the worst...don't know time will tell....

Improvements will come in time, as you can ask any boat manufacture; even Kevin from east cape, will tell you changes need to and improvements will need to happen over time.

With this said, this boat is too new to recommend to someone until it withstands the test of time.


----------



## tw1nny03 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm getting the pathfinder for $6k. Boat is a 98 with 98 mercury 2stroke 60hp. Boat has lots of extras. Poling platform, push pole, trim tabs, cavitation plate. 

Seller said he had the boat checked out at a shop last year. Shop said the only problem was the deck to stringer adhesive needed fixing. The shop fixed it and said the stringer was fine. 

I will be doing a wet trail before buying. How do I inspect the stringer?


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Take it to a boat shop of your choosing? :-/


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > > > I would consider an ankona shadowcast, but I doubt I can get one new or used in my price range.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > The IPB will do anything that a shadowcast will do, and for the price of $2800 with an Aluminium trailer I would be all over it.
> ...


That's the most absurd thing I have ever herd!

To the OP glad you found a boat!


----------



## Rogersar24 (Dec 22, 2010)

> > > > > > I would consider an ankona shadowcast, but I doubt I can get one new or used in my price range.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > The IPB will do anything that a shadowcast will do, and for the price of $2800 with an Aluminium trailer I would be all over it.
> ...


 Let's talk in a few months


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I'm getting the pathfinder for $6k.  Boat is a 98 with 98 mercury 2stroke 60hp.  Boat has lots of extras. Poling platform, push pole, trim tabs, cavitation plate.
> 
> Seller said he had the boat checked out at a shop last year.  Shop said the only problem was the deck to stringer adhesive needed fixing.  The shop fixed it and said the stringer was fine.
> 
> I will be doing a wet trail before buying.  How do I inspect the stringer?



All I'm saying is good luck..... deck to stringer adhesive? what does that even mean?? I've done this type of repair on several skiffs, and way too many repairs on lifeboats to count. I would stay away from any pathfinder T.....


----------



## Reel_Lucky2 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm the seller of the 17t twinny is looking at. The Internet can be good and bad....  According to Skip at pathfinder boats the delamination issue is blown out of proportion. Obviously, there have been issues and that is why you read about them but it's blown way out of proportion. These boats have a big following for a reason. There are a ton of very satisfied owners. The skiffs are simple and low mtce. They are stable, roomy, and have lots of storage for a skiff. I agree they are not built for a chop or big water. I disagree about the hull slap unless u are poling into the wind. I've owned several boats and this has far been my favorite. Im only selling because I got a BT btx and have an additional partner on it. I wanted to also have room for my 3 boys. My boat is solid and has been inspected by a very reputable glass shop. I would have no concerns selling this boat to a good friend.


----------



## tw1nny03 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will have a marine surveyor look at the boat before I buy it.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Creek runner they stole my engine out my van so a friend let me borrow a 9.8 and tested it for stability but haven't gone fishing yet.Ill let u know the true draft ASAP.Went to boat show today and did my homework and decided to buy a 20hp Suzuki.Only 97 lbs lightest in its class and and only battery-less EFI.2650.00 can't wait.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats tweeny on ur pathfinder.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Creek runner they stole my engine out my van so a friend let me borrow a 9.8 and tested it for stability but haven't gone fishing yet.Ill let u know the true draft ASAP.Went to boat show today and did my homework and decided to buy a 20hp Suzuki.Only 97 lbs lightest in its class and and only battery-less EFI.2650.00 can't wait.



20hp zuke is sweet motor. I requested it for my work boat and waiting for approval.....They are Merc fans so lets see.


----------

